# I need some advice! Soon too haha



## MakoBlunt (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm about to buy my first 240sx,
it's a 1997 240sx "Kouki"
It's been in an accident and has the driver side door basically done and the back of the fender has a deep scratch with rust in it. The back bumper has come a bit undone, and the front bumper has a bit of damage.
Aside from that the car is looking mean, and nice. I can deal with the body work, it won't be difficult.

Heres my real question though,
the guy is selling the car to me for 3,500.
But, when he came over to my house I noticed he had a oil leak..
A BIG one. I'm talking about almost 8-9 big drops in about 4-5 minutes.

Will a engine rebuild fix this problem? Is it worth it?
I was thinking while I rebuild the engine I put high performance parts and forge the engine while I'm at it for a good base to put turbo in the car eventually(In the next month).

So I need estimates, suggestions, what do I do?
Is the price still a killer deal? I drove the car and it rides amazingly, shifts real nice.

Thanks so much to the community ahead of time,
I hope I get the answers I'm looking for.

Mako


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil leak is most likely a worn front crankshaft seal. If so, it's very easy to fix. No engine rebuild needed. While the engine is idling, look under the car to see where it's dripping.


----------



## MakoBlunt (Apr 15, 2009)

rogoman said:


> The oil leak is most likely a worn front crankshaft seal. If so, it's very easy to fix. No engine rebuild needed. While the engine is idling, look under the car to see where it's dripping.


But wouldn't rebuilding the engine and putting performance internals be beneficial or is it not necessary at all to get what I want out a ka24de?
I plan on putting in turbo and my current goal is going to be 300hp-400hp on low/mid boost. Can you give me a rundown or list of options Rogo?
I'd appreciate it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh! Ok then I see that you want to go high HP turbo. In that case, yes by all means rebuild with performance internals. 

Here are some suggestions:

Things to consider in a buildup of a high HP turbo motor are lower compression forged pistons, like 8.50:1 CR; magneflux crank/rod assembly; shot-peen crank/rod assembly; ARP rod bolts; steel or copper alloy head gasket with O-ringing; studs for the head instead of bolts. These suggestions are just starters. A full motor 'blue-print' is recommended.

Custom balance the entire reciprocating assembly. You need to run forged pistons if you're going to turbo charge the motor. JE and Ross both make forged pistons for the KA. Check with TRW pistons to see if they make one for the KA. TRW uses a low expansion aluminum alloy in their forged pistons to allow you to run a tighter piston-to-wall clearance. This gives you less piston rattle and improved ring longevity. JWT uses Arias pistons, which is high silicon content so tighter tolerance can be used. No piston slap. For real high HP setups, you'll need to go with custom rods.

For turbo charging, stay with the OEM cam or go with a mild after-market turbo cam. Stay away from big duration cams. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

The name of the game here with the turbo is fuel and timing management.  

Management options are diverse. The cheapest option is the Rising Rate Fuel Pressure Regulator which automatically adjusts the fuel pressure according to the boost pressure; this is the most affordable way to provide the proper amount of fuel to a turbocharged engine, but are not the best. Digital options are the next step up, which include SAFC-II, AFR, and E-Manage. These are not terribly expensive, and provide the best fuel management for the money. These units digitally manage fuel flow, and provide excellent variability for the money. The next option is a chipped ECU. Jim Wolf Technology is the most famous provider of this service, but these are quite expensive and not user-reprogrammable. The best option is, of couse, stand alone fuel management. Stand alone is a complete ECU replacement. Companies such as AEM sell their EMS units which provide exactly what the name promises, All Engine Management. Stand alone is quite expensive, but can support extremely high horsepower applications while providing the greatest level of tuning flexibility.


----------



## MakoBlunt (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input Rogo,
I really appreciate it.

Think I can do everything you said at a shop for $1,500? Or am I dreaming?
As far as rebuilding the motor that is.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just the rebuild by itself will run you no less $1500. High performance goodies are expensive. Make yourself a list and start getting prices.


----------

